# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Η εγγραφή νέων χρηστών στο forum δεν λειτουργεί

## djk604

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Έχω δεχτεί παράπονα από αρκετούς ανθρώπους, αλλά το διαπίστωσα και εγώ, ότι όταν προσπαθούν να εγγραφούν στο forum, η σελίδα εγγραφής έχει σφάλματα με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία register. Με λίγα λογια δεν μπορεί ποτέ κανένας νέος χρήστης να εγγραφεί. Μπορεί κάποιος από τους administrators να το δει και αν μπορεί να το φτιάξει;

ΓΚ

----------


## NetTraptor

Fixed. προστέθηκε reCAPTCHA v2

----------

